# Colloidal silver for anti fungal/bacteria



## dawgfather (May 27, 2013)

So I have read that to create feminized seeds you spray colloidal silver on the leaves during flower? This will create a Herm plant that produces only female seeds? I may misunderstand this process but my question isnt about this.

Is there any one out there that uses colloidal silver in there hydro solution to prevent mold/fungus/bacteria growth in there "rockwool" and/or water. 

Basically using colloidal silver to protect plants from disease with out turning them into feminized seed producing herms?

Will any colloidal silver use do this to a plant or do you have to spray it on the leaves during a certain time for this to happen?


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 27, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> So I have read that to create feminized seeds you spray colloidal silver on the leaves during flower? This will create a Herm plant that produces only female seeds? I may misunderstand this process but my question isnt about this.
> 
> Is there any one out there that uses colloidal silver in there hydro solution to prevent mold/fungus/bacteria growth in there "rockwool" and/or water.
> 
> ...


colloidal silver sprayed on a seeded female flower moderately increases the chances of any seed being female, but it does not cause "hermaphroditism" 

most "femminized seeds" are created using gibberalic acid during seed production, which greatly increases the female seed odds (still not 100% though)

"colloidal silver" solutions sold on the interwebs are "homeopathic" solutions which means the odds of getting even one molecule of silver in your super expensive vial of water is very remote. 

the "make your own colloidal silver" gimmick machines using silver wire and an electrical current dont put any silver into the water either, it just consumes electricity. 

putting a piece of silver in the bottom of your reservoir seems to reduce bacterial fungal and algae growth, and seems to make for healtheir roots, but thats because your hydro soiilution will always be a little acidic, and silver dissolves in acids, just very slowly, releasing minute ammounts of silver ions into the solution (or at least thats my understanding. me not shaman, me hunter.), with no gimmicks required. 

i tried it with, and without, and while my tests were not terribly scientific and the differences werent great, a cheap piece of silver scrap in your rez definitely wont hurt anything or cause hermies.


----------



## dawgfather (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the solid reply. Answered all my questions.


----------



## Trousers (May 27, 2013)

Most feminized seeds are made with colloidal silver. I have done it, it is easy and safe. 
You can make your own colloidal silver easily. I can not speak for store bought machines, but I know some do work. It is silly to buy one when you can make one out of an old cell phone charger, some alligator clips and some pure silver. 

I used store bought colloidal silver and it worked great. 

I would not put colloidal silver in a reservoir. I have no idea what would happen. If it were at high enough concentrations, I would imagine it would make the plant produce male flowers.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 27, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> colloidal silver sprayed on a seeded female flower moderately increases the chances of any seed being female, but it does not cause "hermaphroditism"


not true have used colliodial silver to turn it feminized


> most "femminized seeds" are created using gibberalic acid during seed production, which greatly increases the female seed odds (still not 100% though)
> 
> "colloidal silver" solutions sold on the interwebs are "homeopathic" solutions which means the odds of getting even one molecule of silver in your super expensive vial of water is very remote.
> 
> the "make your own colloidal silver" gimmick machines using silver wire and an electrical current dont put any silver into the water either, it just consumes electricity.


 only true if your using ac current 
dc current makes colloidial silver
again i've done this and used subsequent solution to turn plant "hermi"


> putting a piece of silver in the bottom of your reservoir seems to reduce bacterial fungal and algae growth, and seems to make for healtheir roots, but thats because your hydro soiilution will always be a little acidic, and silver dissolves in acids, just very slowly, releasing minute ammounts of silver ions into the solution (or at least thats my understanding. me not shaman, me hunter.), with no gimmicks required.
> 
> i tried it with, and without, and while my tests were not terribly scientific and the differences werent great, a cheap piece of silver scrap in your rez definitely wont hurt anything or cause hermies.


----------



## Balzac89 (May 27, 2013)

I've read articles on using Colloidal Silver and its been proven be effective.


----------



## dawgfather (May 27, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I've read articles on using Colloidal Silver and its been proven be effective.



effective for...?

fungus and bacteria protection?


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2013)

If you must do the silver thing, ionic silver is superior imo. "Colloidal" silver is actually low-strength silver ion. There are "silver thiosulfate" (sts) recipes out there; the thiosulfate stabilizes and chelates the silver ion. cn


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2013)

dawgfather said:


> effective for...?
> 
> fungus and bacteria protection?


The silver sticks to the copper atoms and does not allow the plant to use the available copper. 

The plant is turned chemically male to produce male pollen sacks.

That is what I can remember, but I'm not some kind of rocket appliance


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If you must do the silver thing, ionic silver is superior imo. "Colloidal" silver is actually low-strength silver ion. There are "silver thiosulfate" (sts) recipes out there; the thiosulfate stabilizes and chelates the silver ion. cn


Nice. I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;wAIe9QtRKlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAIe9QtRKlc[/video]


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 3, 2013)

I just made a homemade generator with a 9 volt power supply, alligator clips, and two pieces of 99.9% pure silver wire. 
Hooked it up, let it run 24 hours and that was that. 

I used this solution on one branch on a plant with the intention of fully reversing it. 
I planned on spraying twice a day for 3 weeks. 

I ended up spraying a total of maybe 7 times over the course of a week, or two. 
I had to go out of town, and gave up on the experiment. 

I looked about a week after quitting spraying to make sure that it didn't put out any male parts. 
The whole branch was FULLY reversed with only about 10% female parts if that. 

I cut the branch off, put it in a cup of water and quarantined it.

I used 3 pollen pods off the entire branch and got 200 seeds. 

Homemade Colloidal Silver is NO JOKE. 
It works better than most will give it credit for. 
I barely sprayed, and have more seeds than I'll use in a year.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2013)

I wouldn't advise smoking bud that has had silver sprayed on it. 

But then again A nebulizer makes colloidal silver gaseous and you inhale it. 

I don't know lol


----------



## jaegerbomb (Jun 5, 2013)

I've always been keen to test this out. Do you know how old the plant should be when you start spraying, or better yet how far into flower?


----------



## Taviddude (Jun 5, 2013)

jaegerbomb said:


> I've always been keen to test this out. Do you know how old the plant should be when you start spraying, or better yet how far into flower?


You want to start spraying in veg. Soak it once, or twice a day for about two weeks before flipping the lights, and about a week after flipping.
For auto's start spraying at about a week, and spray for two weeks.


----------



## gagekko (Jun 10, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> the "make your own colloidal silver" gimmick machines using silver wire and an electrical current dont put any silver into the water either, it just consumes electricity.


Haha... machines are a gimmick but electrolysis isn't. Are you saying electrolysis of pure silver doesn't create colloidal silver or are you saying the specialized machines are the gimmick? Please clarify because I don't wish to correct you if you are just being unclear.


----------

